# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  E-BOOK :5 Bai WINDOWS VIDEO MAKER

## Men

<div style="text-align: center">E—BOOK ĐỢT 1 CỦA UTBINH NGÀY 20.11.2007 :​</div> 
1.8 KIỂU TACH NỀN TRONG PHOTOSHOP , Dung lượng 2.947 MB :
http://www.freewebtown.com/utbinh60/11/20117/PHOTOSHOP_TachNen.chm
2.HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG PROSHOW GOLD , Dung lượng 1.639 MB :
http://www.freewebtown.com/utbinh60/11/20117/PROSHOWGOLD.chm
3.HƯỚNG DẪN TẠO PHIM TRONG WINDOWS VIDEO MAKER , Dung lượng 2.987 MB
http://www.freewebtown.com/utbinh60/11/20117/WindowsVideoMaker.chm
4.LESSONS WORD 2007 ( TIẾP THEO ) , dung lượng 4.505 MB :
http://www.freewebtown.com/utbinh60/11/20117/word2007.chm
5.LESSONS WORD 2007 , dung lượng 2.631 MB :
http://www.freewebtown.com/utbinh60/11/20117/Lessons_ word_ 2007.chm

----------


## hocon84

*NGÀY 29.11.2007 :*
*63.TẠO E-BOOK : POWER HCM 5.5 BUILD 0410*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/NOV/29117/powerCHM55.jpg*
*http://utbinh.com/NOV/29117/powerCHM55.doc*
*DOC 508 KB – JPG 608 KB* 
*Kết Quả Thực Tập Tạo E-BOOK :*
*10 Bài viết FLASH 9 , dung lượng 1.16 MB :*
*http://utbinh.com/NOV/FLASH9.chm*
*Hướng Dẫn Tạo Blog , dung lượng 1.26 MB :*
*http://utbinh.com/NOV/BLOG.chm*
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng Windows Video Maker :*
*E-BOOK :5 Bài WINDOWS VIDEO MAKER*
*BỘ HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TẠO DỰNG PHIM WINDOWS VIDEO MAKER DO UTBINH BIÊN SOẠN TỪ 31.10.2007 ĐẾN 18.11.2007 GỒM CÓ 5 BÀI DƯỚI ĐÂY :*
*Download File CHM , dung lượng 2.92 MB*
*http://utbinh.com/NOV/WVM.chm*

----------


## bqtpro2016

*BỔ SUNG BÀI VIẾT POWER CHM 5.5 BUIL 0410*
*Nếu có trở ngại , các bạn thực hiện như sau :*
*Các Files .doc trong Folder bạn nên Rename lại , Chương trình nầy sẽ tạo E-Book cho bạn rất nhanh dù có lớn MB .utbinh đã Test rồi và cho kết quả 1 Ebook có đến 200 MB với gần 100 Files .doc*
*Cách Rename :* 
*Chọn hết các Files > Phím F2 > Nhập tên bất kỳ > Rename File đầu thành (0).*

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

Kái này cũng hay.Nhưng mà hình như trên E-chip có cho download một phần mềm làm E-book rùi mà.Lên đó download cho chắc ăn.Hông sợ dính virus.Nhưng mà trên đó không giới thiệu đầy đủ các bước.Bài này cũng hay luôn.

----------

